# P0702 code



## Jasoninportland (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a P0702 code on my 2010 Rogue, have determined that that code is for output sensor on the trans. Where is this sensor located?


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Howdy, 

Please find attached the page from the Rogue Service Manual. If you remove the engine lower cover, jack car up safely please, and you'll find the sensor with a wiring harness attached near the drivers side axle shaft where it attaches to the transaxle. This manual is for a 2015, but the layout is very similar. Do not mistake it for the input speed sensor which is nearby but slightly more forward towards the front bumper. 

This sensor is essentially a magnet that measures the speed of the final drive gear as the teeth on it pass by. Examine it when it comes out, if it's covered in metal shavings, you've probably got a more significant problem. If not, must make sure it's got a clean, dry connection, clean the body / face of it and reset the code. If it continues to throw a code, follow the wiring harness back to make sure it's grounded and has power (no blown fuses). If problems still persists, try replacing the sensor itself.

Here's a link to one place to get one, as common as this part is, I imagine they are easy to get and not expensive.






Speed Sensor, Vehicle Speed Sensor, ABS Speed Sensor | Car Parts


All our auto parts and accessories come with a low price guarantee. Shop here and get the best deal on your Speed Sensor purchase.




www.carparts.com





Thomas in Seattle


----------



## Jasoninportland (Jan 3, 2020)

Scaramanga said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Please find attached the page from the Rogue Service Manual. If you remove the engine lower cover, jack car up safely please, and you'll find the sensor with a wiring harness attached near the drivers side axle shaft where it attaches to the transaxle. This manual is for a 2015, but the layout is very similar. Do not mistake it for the input speed sensor which is nearby but slightly more forward towards the front bumper.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I was having a hard time finding answers using Google. I'll have to give that a try.
What are the chances that I have a bad wheel speed sensor causing this issue? The issue appeared after changing wheel bearings and wheel speed sensors on the front


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

No worries. I would say the odds are low that the sensor is actually bad, it's just a magnet (hall sensor). More likely it's just unplugged or a wire got mashed.

Report back with progress please?

?
TF


----------

